# Demakes?



## choconado (May 19, 2011)

Hey Tempers, I've been looking at a kinda different venue to scratch my retro-love itch:  Demakes.  What that is, is when people deliberately remake advanced games for vastly inferior systems, often the NES.  A good example of this would be the NES version of Final Fantasy 7:
[youtube]http://youtu.be/qM57S1DsSAY[/youtube]
For some reason to me, these games seem almost more worth playing than the original.  Unfortunately a big problem with trying to find good ones to play (especially for the NES, which is the most fun imho) either they're exclusively in Chinese only, with noone desiring to translate them (and a quick skim through Youtube shows that there are a LOT of them), and the ones that get a lot of attention are only because they suck.  See the NES Chrono Trigger for example.  
Or then there's the other problem, where there might be an AWESOME looking game that is said to be NES, but WHOOPS! it's not actually a ROM, but it's own PC game.  Some good examples of that are Rockman 7 (or 8) FC, and Soundless Mountain 2 (AKA Silent Hill 2).  This is not at all a problem for many, but when I search for a NES game, I expect to find an NES game, not a "Nes-style" game.  Besides, I'm basically looking for something I can play on my DS, likely on an emulator (Such as nesDS).  
Can I get some recommendations for some good demakes then?  It doesn't have to be NES (though it helps,) but I would prefer it to be on an actual console ROM, and not just some PC game.  If it's in Chinese, it better be light on required text (ie a platformer or something, not an RPG).
Some stuff I've got already:
Final Fantasy VII
Super Mario World
Contra Spirits (Super Contra 3)

I know that there's a lot more out there, but I would like some sort of worthwhile comprehensive list, and I trust you guys for game opinions.  I'm not going to hear "It's so awful because it's NES graphics!  HA HA (random swearing) HA!" from you...


----------



## Clarky (May 19, 2011)

Seen tekken 2 for the nes somewhere


----------



## Recorderdude (May 19, 2011)

Whoa boy do I know a lot of these.

Here's two, might throw in more later.

Tiny Toon Adventures 6 (NES) (Pirated port of the TTA GB Game Babs' Big Break, so it's arguable whether or not it's technically a "de-make") [youtube]ShEpOwElog0[/youtube]
DKC2 (NES) (Despite having only 3 levels, this is quite possibly one of the best-looking NES games, ever.) [youtube]h0efyEdGSiI[/youtube]

I am absolutely FASCINATED with bootlegs/demakes, as my sig says, so I know a lot about them. Here's a wiki that will take you far in your quest for demake discovery: http://bootleggames.wikia.com/wiki/BootlegGames_Wiki


----------



## KingVamp (May 19, 2011)

[youtube]VNJ_V3-OS-M[/youtube]

That quite amusing actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kinda got me missing the old days...


----------



## Recorderdude (May 19, 2011)

MOAR:

Super Mario 2 1998 (SMB) (GENESIS) (DE-MAKE OF SMAS SMB): [youtube]lohrBnHG1_Q[/youtube]
Super Mario World 64 (Genesis) (De-Make of SMW): [youtube]y6pa56nkzC4[/youtube]
Super Sonic 5/Sonic And Knuckles 5: NES De-make of Sonic 1: [youtube]Qnc97YwYgDQ[/youtube]

you can read all about these and many, MANY more on bootleggameswiki, then.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 19, 2011)

Gang Garrison 2


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 19, 2011)

Halo 2600


----------



## Clarky (May 19, 2011)

not sure of it would count as a demake but i remember seeing on here someone remade the original super mario bros for the megadrive, could be worth looking up


----------



## choconado (May 19, 2011)

thanks you guys, this is exactly the sort of weird pirated stuff I was looking for.  Having noticed your sig a little while ago, I knew you would be my #1 go to guy, Personuser, as my interests have been veering towards the same stuff.

I was going to say that the genesis mario hacks weren't "DE"-makes....and then I watched the videos.  Yeah.  How do you mess up a 16-bit version of SMB1?


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 19, 2011)

Donkey Kong Country 4: [youtube]lSJXfGQgMRQ[/youtube]


----------



## Recorderdude (May 19, 2011)

Super Donkey Kong 99 (Genesis): 

THEY TOOK SOUND EFFECTS FROM MICHAEL JACKSON'S MOONWALKER. FOR A DONKEY KONG GAME. INSTA-LULZ. Also Mario All Stars bonus room music and enemies scream when killed.

And this kinda stuff is just the TIP of the iceberg. Oh boy, is there a lot weirder than this...if only spaceninja88 were still up to provide YT videos of them...*sob*


----------



## chyyran (Sep 14, 2011)

Somari (NES) It's Sonic, with Mario in it, on the NES.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwBKW0kDHIQ[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you heard of Dark Void Zero? It's a recently developed game "hyped" as a long lost prequel to the original game for the NES.

It's not a demake per se, but it's close, and apparently it is much better than the original game. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 15, 2011)

Ha some of these i ask myself whats the point haha they were released on SNES and made on the NES? why? haha


----------



## Cyan (Sep 15, 2011)

[youtube]9_9x9m8F1b4[/youtube]
Wait, it's not playable, only Whedon's brothers series de-made in 8bit on NES (but it's awesome to watch this after the series!)


----------



## Forstride (Sep 15, 2011)

Some of my favorite "bootleg" demakes:



Spoiler



[youtube]YLm_cnb-Lu0[/youtube]

[youtube]GflY6rsGTu8[/youtube]

[youtube]OL1FFBHgNOM[/youtube]


----------



## raulpica (Sep 15, 2011)

Minitroid
[youtube]pGgApXz0X68[/youtube]

Rockman 7 FC (_amazing_ demake!)
[youtube]cBDlXFv2_SY[/youtube]

Rockman 8 FC (dunno if they've completed it)
[youtube]ZmjWPvf9sGc[/youtube]


----------

